# Macbook alu 5.1 installation



## manang (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm Angelo.

I want to install FreeBSD on a Macbook alu 5.1 (first Macbook aluminium). Do you know if I can have problems with the installation? Do you know if my hardware is ok?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook


----------

